# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера >  Найти работу в Жодино.

## luvena

Всем привет! Моя ситуация вкратце: отучилась в ЖГПК , "выбила" распределение на работу в Минск. На данный момент такая ситуация: выхожу замуж - возвращаюсь в Жодино. Возникает проблема с поиском работы: я по образованию технолог-машиностроитель, два года опыта на солидном столичном предприятии, учусь заочно в универе на сокращенке , так вот в минске я работаю программистом на лазерном комплексе с ЧПУ+ 3D -проектирование, знаю на БелАзе такое тоже есть, но при отправке резюме + пробив через знакомых в итоге мне предлагают максимум , так это контролером в цех. нет я , в принципе согласна, корона с головы не упадет, но , ребят, за ТАКУЮ зарплату????((( смешно...  знаю , на белаз тяжело устроиться, но тогда куда? на кузню? тем же контролером , только в 3 смены?(( муж против будет....
Так вот дорогие форумчане, ГДЕ можно устроиться на работу в Жодино по моему профилю?

----------


## luvena

Ах, да.. поиски по сайтам в интернете результатов не дали...

----------


## JAHolper

Если нет работы по профилю, значит надо работать не по профилю. 
Своё дело какое-нибудь с вашими знаниями и умениями не предоставляется возможным?

----------


## luvena

при нынешней экономической ситуации в стране открывать свое дело с нуля я бы не решилась...

----------


## luvena

> Если нет работы по профилю, значит надо работать не по профилю.


 да меня мое второе я загрызет , если я не реализую себя как специалист))))

----------


## АВИАТОР

> при нынешней экономической ситуации в стране открывать свое дело с нуля я бы не решилась...


Ну да,особенно сейчас:ни купить этих у.е,ни продать :6767:
Кстати,их, похоже,в обменниках до 1 июня и не будет :54654645765575:
Был на Аквабеле на днях,торговцы сказали,что немало народа ОБЭП загребло...(ну вы поняли, за что )
(Сорри за флуд)

----------


## luvena

даже если они и обьявятся . то представьте по какому курсу? уже сейчас говорят, что "справедливый курс для доллара" - з800-4100... ну не пипец?
а по поводу ОБЭП: какой смысл загребать народ? 
то что нам обещают валюту с российского кармана,, это как сыр в мышеловке...

----------


## Sanych

luvena, я сам технолог машиностроитель. И когда пришел устраиваться в 96 году на БелАЗ предложили на станок очень добитый, где поколения алкашей работали. Вот такой расклад. 
А после столичной зарплаты, тут тяжело будет искать что-то похоже. Да и занимается оно в маленьком городе очень быстро ибо дети есть у всех.

----------


## АВИАТОР

> а по поводу ОБЭП: какой смысл загребать народ?


у.е. торговали...

----------


## Sanych

Так у них ещё и забирают всю наличку что при себе + штраф до 70 минималок.

----------


## SDS

совковые мозги никакой "перестройкой" не перестроишь...
стоит разрешить свободную торговлю валютой с овощных лотков и в понедельник с утра бананов на прилавках не будет, будет "зелень" в ассортименте...

----------


## luvena

> у.е. торговали...


это я в курсе... я имею ввиду , что люди счас на таком кипеше, что пофигу им штрафы и ОБЭПы, помнят , как в 90 их вклады резко упали в одну ночь... у меня у матери счас в банке вклад валютный , так я уверена , что если она попытается забрать - ей отдадут в лучшем случае зайцами и по курсу Нацбанка((((( если учеть что счас курс нацбанка 3050, а в стране неофициальный - 5000 , то это полный пипец , друзья мои(((((((

_luvena добавил 25.04.2011 в 08:11_



> luvena, я сам технолог машиностроитель. И когда пришел устраиваться в 96 году на БелАЗ предложили на станок очень добитый, где поколения алкашей работали. Вот такой расклад. 
> А после столичной зарплаты, тут тяжело будет искать что-то похоже. Да и занимается оно в маленьком городе очень быстро ибо дети есть у всех.


просто такое впечатление , что кроме белаза у вас тут вообще ничего нет.... я конечно понимаю, что данное предприятие "кормит" весь город, но ведь это абсурд....

----------


## Sanych

> просто такое впечатление , что кроме белаза у вас тут вообще ничего нет.... я конечно понимаю, что данное предприятие "кормит" весь город, но ведь это абсурд....


А где есть машиностроителю?? С такой профой найти нелегко в Беларуси. Минск, там МТЗ и МАЗ. Но я уже говорил, что после Минска будет сложно выбирать. Есть ещё ведь завод КЗТШ у нас. Может там чего предложат по профилю. А дальше - швейная фабрика, мебельные фабрики, матрасы-пружины всякие, хлебозавод, птицефабрика, куча всяких мелких частных предприятий + организации города, сады, школы и прочее.

----------


## luvena

Мдааа.... Дела...я бы осталась в Минске, у меня там хорошая работа, налаженные отношения.... муж не хочет(((( *Sanych*, давайте организуем свой бизнес?))) у вас опыт большой ,у меня поменьше , но тож имеется , создадим конкуренцию белазу......))))))))))))))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Мдааа.... Дела...я бы осталась в Минске, у меня там хорошая работа, налаженные отношения.... муж не хочет(((( *Sanych*, давайте организуем свой бизнес?))) у вас опыт большой ,у меня поменьше , но тож имеется , создадим конкуренцию белазу......))))))))))))))


А я помагу ^^
Правда мне 19 только будет =/
Ничего, для меня местечко найдется ^^

----------


## luvena

Нашего полку прибыло..)))))))

----------


## АВИАТОР

> у меня у матери счас в банке вклад валютный , так я уверена , что если она попытается забрать - ей отдадут в лучшем случае зайцами и по курсу Нацбанка


Да нет,всем всё отдают в у.е. Только надо заранее заказывать(кстати,это и в договоре прописано)

_АВИАТОР добавил 25.04.2011 в 15:12_



> если учеть что счас курс нацбанка 3050, а в стране неофициальный - 5000 , то это полный пипец


Пипец в другом:их нет. Пусть хоть по 5000,но чтоб были.
Думаю,до июня их не будет...

----------


## luvena

[QUOTE=АВИАТОР;24318]Да нет,всем всё отдают в у.е. Только надо заранее заказывать(кстати,это и в договоре написано)

[i][color="#666686"]АВИАТОР добавил 25.04.2011 в 15:12
Ваши слова да Богу в уши...)))

----------


## Carlen

Действительно отдают, проверено лично.

_Carlen добавил 26.04.2011 в 20:02_
Что касается личного бизнеса, то в нашей стране так он и создается от безысходности

----------


## luvena

> Что касается личного бизнеса, то в нашей стране так он и создается от безысходности


 согласна...

----------


## luvena

Хэх... и смех и грех как говорится))) продолжаю поиски работы... вот буквально на днях ездила на собеседование: работодателя все устраивает и опыт работы и обьем знаний и .. ну короче все ... в итоге меня не взяли.. а знаете, почему? потому , что я выхожу замуж и значит , скоро уйду в декрет)) Блин, да я в ближайшие года 3-4 не собираюсь беременеть!Не собираюсь, это значит, не планирую, и значит , что форс-мажорные ситуации исключены)) ну вот и че терь делать?

----------


## Carlen

Поставь себя на место работодателя. Откуда ему знать соберешься ты рожать или нет. Твои слова его не убедили, да и не могут убедить, потому как обжигался не раз. А потом ему надо опять кого-то искать, учить привыкать и т.д.

----------


## JAHolper

Ну так ты не раскрывай все карты. =)

----------


## SDS

> Хэх... и смех и грех как говорится))) продолжаю поиски работы... вот буквально на днях ездила на собеседование: работодателя все устраивает и опыт работы и обьем знаний и .. ну короче все ... в итоге меня не взяли.. а знаете, почему? потому , что я выхожу замуж и значит , скоро уйду в декрет)) Блин, да я в ближайшие года 3-4 не собираюсь беременеть!Не собираюсь, это значит, не планирую, и значит , что форс-мажорные ситуации исключены)) ну вот и че терь делать?


дурь какая-то, у Вас спрашивали когда рожать начнёте?

----------


## Carlen

> дурь какая-то, у Вас спрашивали когда замуж пойдёте?


Необязательно спрашивать прямо, моно и так в разговоре, как говорится по душам, узнать, все что интересует.

----------


## luvena

ну конечно... мне приходится говорить сразу , что я выхожу замуж, т.к. у меня спрашивают почему я уезжаю из Минска,

----------


## luvena

у меня никто не спрашивал, когда я собираюсь рожать... у людей понятие такое - выходит замуж , значит обязательно через полгода в декрет...

----------


## Carlen

Судя по Вашей проблеме - все же на работу. А уж потом рожать, замуж)))).

Хотя можно и наоборот




> у меня никто не спрашивал, когда я собираюсь рожать... у людей понятие такое - выходит замуж , значит обязательно через полгода в декрет...


Что ж это логично.

----------


## luvena

нет , я то его понимаю прекрасно, была бы я руководителем, я бы поступила также... Значит , получается , сначала нужно устроиться на работу, а уж потом замуж?)))

----------


## Carlen

смотри выше




> Поставь себя на место работодателя.

----------


## SDS

*luvena*, 
скажите, что просто не хочу жить в Минске, будьте разумнее

----------


## Carlen

> получается , сначала нужно устроиться на работу, а уж потом замуж?)))


необязательно, просто дома порепетируй сама с собой. отвечая на все мыслимые и не мыслимые вопросы, постарайся заранее придумать выходы от каверзных вопросов

----------

